# Bridge upgrade



## Radam84 (Jan 8, 2021)

I have an atak10 by quest 3/4 size electric but the bridge is terrible in my opinion and im looking for some insight on what i might be able to do to make this guitar better, any ideas woukd be greatly appreciated.








This is a picture of the guitar...the bridge has has steps on it for intonation...i was thinking maybe if i can get a tuneonatic in its place and do a string thru body type thing but im not sure it would work.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Radam84 (Jan 8, 2021)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 344459


Ehfin Eh, thanks man. Where would i find this for purchase or what is the brand/name of the item, thanks again this looks like it'd be perfect.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Radam84 said:


> Where would i find this


I just used a random google pic.
Nextgen (Ottawa) carries this Gotoh








Gotoh 510UB - Wraparound Bridge (choose finish)


MADE IN JAPAN The Gotoh 510UB is a premium stud mounted adjustable wraparound bridge. It includes locking studs and spring clips to ensure an ultra-secure fit. Available in chrome, black, gold, and Gotoh's cosmo black. Includes all required mounting hardware. See alternate photo for...




nextgenguitars.ca


----------



## Radam84 (Jan 8, 2021)

Right on, thanks again eh. Cheers.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Check the second pic on the web site. It shows the measurements.


----------



## Radam84 (Jan 8, 2021)

Yea i saw that...thats perfect


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 344459


This one looks nicer to me. IT looks like it has more room to adjust the saddles back and forth.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Your saddles issue might be a wrong bridge position.
Check your guitar scale.
1-Mesure from the nut ( fretboard side ) to middle of the 12th fret ( metal)
2-Report this measure from the center of the 12th fret ( metal) to the center of the bridge saddles ( or center or the bridge)
This where you must screw the bridge on the body









Ultimate Guide to Guitar Scale Length - Guitar Gear Finder


Guitar scale length is an overlooked topic that plays a big part in a guitar's playability. Find out everything you need to know about scale length in this guide and why it's important to think about.




guitargearfinder.com


----------



## Radam84 (Jan 8, 2021)

player99 said:


> This one looks nicer to me. IT looks like it has more room to adjust the saddles back and forth.


I certainly like the shaller much more as well...but its pricy...i only paid 80 for the guitar and its just a beginner axe for my 7 year old daughter lol


player99 said:


> This one looks nicer to me. IT looks like it has more room to adjust the saddles back and forth.


----------



## Radam84 (Jan 8, 2021)

Latole said:


> Your saddles issue might be a wrong bridge position.
> Check your guitar scale.
> 1-Mesure from the nut ( fretboard side ) to middle of the 12th fret ( metal)
> 2-Report this measure from the center of the 12th fret ( metal) to the center of the bridge saddles ( or center or the bridge)
> ...











Thats currently whats on it. It works and all but i just think something with adjustable saddles would make a world of difference, not to mention the one thats on it currently has areas gouged out from the strings pressing into the cheap metal and its messed up the string spacing.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm not sure what measurements that you are requiring, but there's a couple at Solo...



https://www.solomusicgear.com/product/solo-pro-badass-style-guitar-bridge/





https://www.solomusicgear.com/product/wilkinson-gtb-lite-aluminum-wraparound-bridge/


----------



## alwaysflat (Feb 14, 2016)

You probably could put an inexpensive tune-o-matic on it. You just need to drill 2 holes for the tailpiece. Just check your dimensions like existing post spacing, and string spacing for compatibility. Changes the look a little though.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

laristotle said:


> I just used a random google pic.
> Nextgen (Ottawa) carries this Gotoh
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great suggestion.
I got some some new Wilkinson Roller bridges for my 74 Gibson LPC, 71 Flying V and my 07 Epiphone LPC ....What difference in tone , sustain and comfort it has given my playing. Ease of getting harmonics improved 60%.

Bridges are very very high in contributing to those aforementioned elements, mentioned above.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

I also replaced the original tailpiece on my 1974 Gibson LPC, 1971 Gibson Medallion Series Flying V and 2007 Epiphone LPC, with a Schaller tailpieces with fine tuners.

It made tuning much easier, instead of having to reach for the headstock, I just reach over a few inches to fine tune.


----------

